# Multiple queen cells in Nuc Split



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

No problem leaving the queen cells as is won't hurt a thing. Don't pinch queen cells you don't know which is the best or which is a dud.


----------



## bison (Apr 27, 2011)

Leave 'em and let the strongest one survive. Remember that swarms often lead to a dozen or more queen cells... three ain't a lot relative to what nature makes them go thru when we're not involved!


----------



## c-bees (Jun 1, 2017)

Three isn't too many to leave, and yeah, I have a hard time pinching queen cells, like I know anything about what's inside each one. 

But if you have queen cells on more than one frame, you could always make another nuc with one of the other frames and add more nurse bees.....


----------

